# Meet Trooper



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Meet Trooper!!! We are seriously in love already!!! We came home and he played for a little while, while waiting on me to make his lunch. I could tell he was looking for it, as he kept putting his nose in the water dish like he was seeing if there was food or water in there, but then would back up when his nose got wet. He scarfed down his lunch, and then promptly decided it was naptime. We did inturrupt nap time when we picked him up though, so I wasn't so surprised.

The first photo here is one that Katie took last week. The second one is him telling me he was in no way interested in a photo shoot, that a nap was in order.

He's a Moptop boy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh Trooper is just beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Trooper is gorgeous! Enjoy!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh What a cutie. Have fun !!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Love his coloring!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

He's so cute. Really like his name, also.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Trooper. Nice coloring.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi trooper I'm excited to here of all your adventures as you grow up . You are a very handsome fellow.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Trooper is so cute - congratulations


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Trooper!!! :wave:
To attach a pic, scroll down just a bit and under where it says "additional options" on the left, click on the "manage attachments" button/link. From there you can upload them right off your computer~~ eace:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahoooooo!! COngratulations on your LONG awaited baby!!!!
LOVE the pics, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh what a sweetie pie..love those little puppy pics! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh that's so much easier than uploading them to the site first. Awesome! Thanks! 

Thanks for everything, Katie!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, he's beautiful! Lucky you, lucky him. They're so cute at this age. Congratulations!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Awe.....so adorable! LOVE his name too! I might have to steal it someday!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, he's sooo cute! More pics please!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow what a cutie,beautiful markings lots of new pups right now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! He's a doll!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

What a cutie and I also love the name. Have Fun!!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwww...thanks everyone! He is super cute and fun!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He is so cute!!!! I like the name too. We will need more pictures of your new boy. Even though we have a few new puppies at one time, there are never enough pictues, so pleaseost, post , post and of course details!!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats! He is beautiful...I also love his markings!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

*So glad you finally got your puppy and I bet you're thrilled that he's such a beauty! There'll be difficult times but it'll be worth it and you'll have so much fun with him.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie*


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! And welcome. I'm anxious to see him as he grows up.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

So we had a pretty good first night. He only whined in his crate for only a little while. I think I got him out a little too soon, but I didn't want to push it with the potty'ing.

He has reliably gone on his pee pad when in his ex pen. He hasn't missed in there yet. Out in the house, we're batting about 500, finding the paper and hitting it about half the time, almost hitting it but just missing it a few times, and not looking for it a couple times. Not that I expect perfection or anything. Just thrilled that he at least looks for it and tries to hit it about 95% of the time.  Wondering if those plastic trays for the pee pads would help him hit them and not "just miss"?

Like these:
Iris Medium Floor Protection Tray for Pet Training Pads: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He is sooo cute. Congratulations. I used that tray for a while and it helped until the shredding gene kicked in and she began to tear the pad. Then I changed to the ugdog. Having a surface different from the floor helps them 'hit' better.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww he is just adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

what an adorable puppy. I love his coloring. congratulations


----------

